# Which Reviewers do you really trust .....if any.



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/12/17)

After seeing a comment about a reviewer in one of the threads on the forum I was prompted to ask myself which reviewers I trust, and which ones are merely advertisers of certain products?
This is really difficult to determine because we don't know what goes on behind the scenes wrt payment for positive reviews (tons of free products, cash, overseas trips etc).
In the early days (three plus years ago) I didn't like reviewers who accepted free products for review because I thought that this might influence them. How things have changed. Pretty much all reviewers now receive all items for free.
All of you who regularly watch Youtube ecig related reviews will have noticed that there is no small amount of competition/friction/love/hate/cooperation/collaboration between reviewers. Apart from the Europe/USA divide, there are cliques and divides which one can pick up.
One of the biggest "problems" arose when reviewers started bringing out their own hardware in collaboration with one or other vape company. This started as a trickle but it has gained momentum. Apparently, there are about 20 reviewer related attys to be released in the next few months. The problems I have with this are :

How much influence did the reviewer actually have? I recently watched an athlete on TV proudly say that he spent a *whole day* at XXXXX manufacturer "designing" the shoes which would bear his name.
Were they shown the atty and merely asked their opinion?
Were they paid a flat rate, or are they being paid a percentage of the sales?
Is there an unwritten rule that reviewers go easy on fellow reviewers? Like doctors in malpractice cases!
Would a reviewer be biased out of jealousy?
Would the reviewer with his/her name on a product give slightly harsher reviews to products coming out at the same time as hers/his?
Another issue is the necessity for reviewers to chase the numbers of subscribers/views. There is nothing that can be done about this as all reviewers want more and more followers. The question is how far will you go to get more followers?
Some reviewers are anti-clone. Others aren't. Some anti-clone reviewers say nothing about parts of hardware copied by other non-clone manufacturers (velocity/goon decks, top airflow, domed caps etc).
At the end of the day, for whatever reason/s, I think that we all have our favourite reviewers who we trust more than others. In my case, I get really pi***d off when one of my preferred reviewers says or does something I strongly disagree with. I even stopped watching one reviewer because of this.
To prevent this thread from becoming a reviewer bashing exercise, I suggest that we essentially provide a list of around five or so reviewers we follow. Perhaps we could give reasons why we like the reviewers.
These are my top reviewers/channel in no particular order :

The Vaping Biker
Vaping with Vic
Geekay Vapes
Todds Reviews
Pegasus Vaping Academy (Richard Ng)
Mike Vapes
Vapor trail Channel (Tony B)
Kzor

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (11/12/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> After seeing a comment about a reviewer in one of the threads on the forum I was prompted to ask myself which reviewers I trust, and which ones are merely advertisers of certain products?
> This is really difficult to determine because we don't know what goes on behind the scenes wrt payment for positive reviews (tons of free products, cash, overseas trips etc).
> In the early days (three plus years ago) I didn't like reviewers who accepted free products for review because I thought that this might influence them. How things have changed. Pretty much all reviewers now receive all items for free.
> All of you who regularly watch Youtube ecig related reviews will have noticed that there is no small amount of competition/friction/love/hate/cooperation/collaboration between reviewers. Apart from the Europe/USA divide, there are cliques and divides which one can pick up.
> ...



Jai Haze, the guy cracks me up and gives me more or less the info i was looking for. Plus his the only reviewer i have watch were he tells you the flaws and the things to watch out for not like every other guys who love what they paid to review. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (11/12/17)

I trust all of them, with the caveat that it is all subjective and I'm watching not to hear the reviewer's thoughts on whether it's a good vape but rather to actually see close-ups of the device in question and hear about any potentially fatal flaws, such as leaking from a tank, a really difficult build deck, etc.

I'd extend that to DIY reviews. If ConcreteRiver gives notes on a flavour, I trust it implicitly - but only for his palate, not for mine. Half of reviewers love Inw Shisha Strawberry, the other half hate it. If a reviewer gets pepper from TFA VBIC, does that mean that I'll get pepper too? Or that I won't? In terms of both gear and flavours, only I can say what I like. If a reviewer loves/loathes it, it means little to me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/12/17)

I also like Jai Haze for his honesty. I'm not mad about his "style" of viewing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Shatter (11/12/17)

Love jai haze, the stuff he says sometimes just crack me up. But my list of reviewers that i get info from, in no order are

Geekay Vapes
Todds Reviews
Mike Vapes
Vapor trail Channel
Heathen
Kzor
DJLsb Vapes
Jai Haze
Pbusardo
SirVapeZA
The Vaping Bogan
Vaping v1ck
Rob Fisher (when he uploads a vid, like once a year lol just joking  )
Vape Don't Smoke

All in all i take all the info they give, bad and good, and then decide

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

I take them all with a pinch of salt but the two I do trust most are Kzor, Phil Busardo and Mark Todd.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tai (11/12/17)

Geekay gives a pretty balanced review in my opinion - buys all his own gear as far as i understand.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (11/12/17)

As I am only starting out I haven't had that much exposure, but for me Vaping with Vic has been very entertaining and informative, KZOR, and all of the guys on our very own ECIGSA, both from a advice point of view, but also through their willingness to share, and no question is stupid question, and nothing is too much trouble. This is true not only for hardware but for diy as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (11/12/17)

As someone else mentioned, I enjoy watching most reviewers but mainly for the hard facts, new product knowledge and entertainment value.

*Daniel DJLsb Vapes* - Tech and opinion
*Grimm Green* - Product overviews & entertainment
*Igetcha69* - Great photography & Opinion
*Jai Haze* - Entertainment
*KZOR* - Opinion
*Mike Vapes* - Product overviews
*OhmBoy Josh* - Opinion & entertainment
*Ozzyman Reviews* - Entertainment
*Pauly Meatballs* - product photography (instagram only now)
*Phil Busardo* - Tech, opinion & entertainment
*Richard NG* - Opinion (not on the scene for a while now)
*Rip Trippers* - Health issues and dieting
*Rob Fisher* - Opinion & fomo
*Suck My Mod* - Product overviews
*Todd’s Reviews* - Opinion and entertainmemt
*Vaping Bru* - Entertainment
*Vaping Biker* - Opinion & entertainment
*VapnFagan* - Product overviews & entertainment
*Vaping with Vic* - Product overviews
*Zophie Vapes* - Need I say why lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/12/17)

@KZOR without a doubt. Honest, down to the point. Unbiased. What you see is what you get

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/12/17)

Personally i think Rip Trippers is a massive wanker

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Mic Lazzari (12/12/17)

This is an excellent discussion @Puff the Magic Dragon! Unfortunately these days manufacturers have cottoned on to the benefits of marketing their products through these guys and these guys have cottoned that they can do it for the money. believe me, it goes way beyond just free devices ($$$$). I could tell you stories.

You have to take everything with a pinch of salt and make your own mind about things. All these reviews boil down to a pros and cons list ... have you noticed? They do not score products anymore because then they would be ranking them. I guess it's hard to do with a product that is so subjective? Most sites that review devices also sell them commercially so it's hard to trust that too. 

You guys are missing the best resource, and you have it at your fingertips - ECIGSSA. As an active collective of enthusiasts that self check each other, this is probably your best source of information.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## AlphaDog (12/12/17)

Cool thread!

For me, in no particular order, it's:

GrimmGreen
DJLsb Labs
The Vaping Bogan - this guy cracks me up!
Mike Vapes
Rip Trippers - yeah, I like his vids LOL. Rip's videos were what helped me a lot during my early days of vaping...
Morton Oen - very scientific flavour to his vids, although he doesn't review stuff per se...
Heathen
KZor
The Vaping Postman
The Vaping Biker

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (12/12/17)

I'm ashamed to admit that apart from Rob's Ramblings I've never watched any vape reviews! 

I'm the kind of consumer that will buy something even if everyone tells me not to. I make up my mind the second I see it, and yes, it has led me to a LOT of bad buys!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dexter305 (12/12/17)

Pixstar said:


> As someone else mentioned, I enjoy watching most reviewers but mainly for the hard facts, new product knowledge and entertainment value.
> 
> *Daniel DJLsb Vapes* - Tech and opinion
> *Grimm Green* - Product overviews & entertainment
> ...


LOL, I think Zophie Vapes definitely falls into the entertainment category!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Waine (12/12/17)

Although I watch many reviews on You Tube which I find very useful, I don't really trust any reviewers, simply because the vape industry is not unlike any other new booming industry. There is always some skulduggery when big money is floating around, waiting to be sucked into the pockets of those wanting to get rich fast. Reviewers are paid, in cash, or in "kindness" to say the right things about the products they review. You will notice how they refrain from being too "harsh" on a product they review, for fear of the big vaping companies cutting them off as reviewers. Reviewers primary objective is to raise as many "hits" and "subscribers" to their site so as to qualify for the financial reward that advertisers offer. Reviewers must take on a persona, or a unique personality in order to be liked by the viewers. Are they good actors? In a way, yes! And, yes, there are some really good (subjective) reviewers out there. However, You Tube reviews are mostly a show, ("The world is a stage...") to fuel the consumerism that us vape addicts are so prone to.

So I take what value I can from reviews, and then I make my own decision.

I have more faith in the folk who take the time to write real life experience reviews on this website and on the comments section on the various vendors' websites.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG (12/12/17)

Geekay Vapes
Vaping with Vick
PBusardo

And on days when I'm down on energy and don't need to pay attention:

RiP Trippers



They're all opinions when it comes to their reviews, but I watch to learn on the wicking techniques which I'll need soon (hopefully today!!! )

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SinnerG (12/12/17)

Pixstar said:


> *Zophie Vapes* - Need I say why lol



Subscribed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (12/12/17)

Good thread @Puff the Magic Dragon 

I dont have much time to watch many review videos 

I mainly get ideas for new devices from the foll here on ECIGSSA. I read what people say and it helps to know what types of vaping style they like so I know when they say certain things it may or may not relate to me.

On occasion I would then go look at a a video review from an international reviewer. Have found a lot of insights from Phil Busardo over the years, mainly because of the detail he goes into. 

I love the local reviewers here, @Rob Fisher , @KZOR to name a few. I also pay close attention to the written reviews of folk like @Andre - who has a lot of experience and gets his points across very well. The main reason i like the local reviews is because i mostly know the people behind them and appreciate their point of view. Also helps that many of the devices we talk about here are locally available.

I have also learnt that what others like a lot I may not like so much. This has happened many times. If a lot of folk like something there is a good chance I will like it but i have learnt how to interpret what others say and map it to my needs. No guarantees.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/12/17)

Pixstar said:


> *Zophie Vapes* - Need I say why lol



I came upon one of her reviews the other day. About halfway through the video I realised that I hadn't listened much to what was said as my concentration was elsewhere. But once you get over the obvious, she does decent reviews and I like her pros and cons at the end.

Vaping with Vic - love the ole Scottish guy. Good reviews too. Learned some new things from him.

KZOR - good, honest reviews.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (12/12/17)

I really enjoy reading @Timwis reviews he put on here on the forum. He always gives a thorough written review with some nice pics as well.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Greyz (12/12/17)

Only 1 man has the balls to say it as it is, JaiHaze (the swearing adds atmosphere)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (12/12/17)

Bogan once smashed a mod with a hammer. And there was lots of swearing too. Although there always is with him.

ConcreteRiver burned his bottle of FA Blackberry with a blow-torch. Plus he's the only guy who says that there is no undue influence in his reviews "beyond my own sweaty sense of shame". You can't get more honest than that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## picautomaton (12/12/17)

I trust Jai Haize, he hardly gets any free stuff and gives you the weakness of the product. 
DJLsb and Phil Busardo are good on the technical side and give you lots of detail to make your own decision.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. B (12/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Personally i think Rip Trippers is a massive wanker


I've seen somewhere on the forum that many people don't like him.

Any particular reason why? I personally don't mind his reviews, though I don't base purchases on his reviews. I prefer Mike Vapes or Grimm Green

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (12/12/17)

Rip enraged the community by claiming that vaping gave him dry knuckles and caused him to get achy-breaky forearms. And that if only people bought his jungle juice, now available in the handy 2 gallon size for just $123.99 (links are down below), they would be saved from a fate worse than popcorn lung. Feet were stamped, breaths held until faces turned blue, toys tossed out of cots. Some even got out the whiteboard and the coloured markers, putting up a PowerPoint slide called "Parts of the body NOT affected by vaping" with a big red arrow pointing to the forearms. It was high drama that not even Donald Trump and North Korea could match. There wasn't enough free stuff, though.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## joshthecarver (12/12/17)

Interesting thread, @Puff the Magic Dragon

Personally I love watching reviews before I buy something. I find it oddly calming, don't ask me why haha. I am a student and I need to be sure what I spend my money on will last and be worthwhile (which is why I'm leaning towards mechs recently), and reviews help by giving a second, perhaps more experienced, opinion.

A lot of reviewers have received flack recently for getting "sponsored" by certain companies, and because they are given the products they review for free. Personally I don't have a problem with this, since if they are taking the time out of their day to put in effort to make and edit content. Why shouldn't they be rewarded? However, there are certain reviewers I trust more than others, and I feel like if they are given products for free they will be less inclined to try and justify the money they spent on the products.

My favourite and most trusted reviewers, in order, are:

@KZOR
Jaihaze
Vaping with Vic
Todd's Reviews
Grimmgreen
The Vaping Biker
DMOvapes
Geekay Vapes

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## veecee (12/12/17)

Awesome topic. I'm new to vape, but not new to YouTube, reviews and DIY of many different mostly. And surfing videos. 

I've watched a number of the reviewers mentioned, and I've missed a few too. (Zophie vapes was one of the first I came across. No pun intended) 

I quickly realised that there was bias in many of the more popular reviews, and apart from taking it with a pinch of salt, I also look for numerous reviews on a device that I am interested in. 

Looking for strong lists of both pros and cons will give you a fairly good idea if the product is for you or not. 

Lastly, I'm biased towards local reviews like that of @KZOR. Something about knowing the person is from South Africa allows a level of identification and connectedness that I don't get with international reviewers. 

So if there are any other local reviewers I'm missing out on, please share!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/12/17)

Mr. B said:


> I've seen somewhere on the forum that many people don't like him.
> 
> Any particular reason why? I personally don't mind his reviews, though I don't base purchases on his reviews. I prefer Mike Vapes or Grimm Green


Personally he irritates the living crap out of me. Having said that there are rumours that he gave good reviews for kickbacks. Also he irritates the living crap out of me. He also irritates me

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## veecee (12/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Personally he irritates the living crap out of me. Having said that there are rumours that he gived good reviews for kickbacks. Also he irritates the living crap out of me. He also irritates me


Lolling. Also, lol. And lolling. Hahahaha

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (12/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Personally he irritates the living crap out of me. Having said that there are rumours that he gave good reviews for kickbacks. Also he irritates the living crap out of me. He also irritates me


Sorry I am not sure if I am understanding you clearly. Does he irritate you?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/12/17)

Thanks for reminding me about Morton Oen @AlphaDog . Found him recently. His "scientific" approach to airflow and the experiments he conducts are intriguing He really managed to "prove" many experts wrong. Well worth a look.


His excitement about the disco laser XOMO GT 255 was so convincing I am considering buying one against my better judgement.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro (12/12/17)

*What I've seen from watching a few live reviews is that these guys get all of these products but most of them wont even review them unless you pay to bump the queue. VapingWithTwisted420 charges $1000 to bump that queue. I can only imagine RIPs fee being 5 times that. *


How much influence did the reviewer actually have? I recently watched an athlete on TV proudly say that he spent a *whole day* at XXXXX manufacturer "designing" the shoes which would bear his name.

*Depends on the reviewer and who the manufacturer is, I think. Jai Haze won't stop going on about how much effort he puts into his 502 every day.*


Were they shown the atty and merely asked their opinion?

*In some cases, I'm sure. *


Were they paid a flat rate, or are they being paid a percentage of the sales?

*You'll probably find various remuneration contracts.*


Is there an unwritten rule that reviewers go easy on fellow reviewers? Like doctors in malpractice cases!

*Yes and no. I've seen Mike Vapes rave about the Vandy Vape Triple while every other reviewer was like "HUH WHAT WHY??" Mike and Twisted, as mentioned earlier in this thread are in the same "click" of friends. Naturally, you wouldn't want to take a toilet on your friends product and post it publicly. Then go look at Jai Haze, he gave all hell (2 rage videos on the same product) to RIP trippers Pharoah Mini but raved about the original.*
Would a reviewer be biased out of jealousy?

*I could definitely see that happening.*


Would the reviewer with his/her name on a product give slightly harsher reviews to products coming out at the same time as hers/his?

* Good question.*
*


I enjoy Jai Haze solely for criticism. I don't like flaws - which he actively searches for.

I enjoy DJlsbvapes but I always skip to the tear-down and charts.

I enjoy KZOR because no one on the planet does a better Cape Town Boet impression.

Rip owes me a few grand I think.*

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SinnerG (12/12/17)

RichJB said:


> Rip enraged the community by claiming that vaping gave him dry knuckles and caused him to get achy-breaky forearms. And that if only people bought his jungle juice, now available in the handy 2 gallon size for just $123.99 (links are down below), they would be saved from a fate worse than popcorn lung. Feet were stamped, breaths held until faces turned blue, toys tossed out of cots. Some even got out the whiteboard and the coloured markers, putting up a PowerPoint slide called "Parts of the body NOT affected by vaping" with a big red arrow pointing to the forearms. It was high drama that not even Donald Trump and North Korea could match. There wasn't enough free stuff, though.



Forearms surely are affected by vaping.
Like in the following scenario:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tai (12/12/17)

Greyz said:


> Only 1 man has the balls to say it as it is, JaiHaze (the swearing adds atmosphere)


I lost all respect for Jai Haze when he could'nt coil the dot rda. Honestly, not rocket science

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## AlphaDog (13/12/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for reminding me about Morton Oen @AlphaDog . Found him recently. His "scientific" approach to airflow and the experiments he conducts are intriguing He really managed to "prove" many experts wrong. Well worth a look.
> View attachment 116053
> 
> His excitement about the disco laser XOMO GT 255 was so convincing I am considering buying one against my better judgement.


That mod reminds me of the Smoant Rabox

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Evil_Toast (13/12/17)

Honestly, I don't pay any attention to reviews for vape gear. 

I give it 6 months. Then I search and see what products don't bomb out for stupid reasons at an above average rate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (3/1/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> After seeing a comment about a reviewer in one of the threads on the forum I was prompted to ask myself which reviewers I trust, and which ones are merely advertisers of certain products?
> This is really difficult to determine because we don't know what goes on behind the scenes wrt payment for positive reviews (tons of free products, cash, overseas trips etc).
> In the early days (three plus years ago) I didn't like reviewers who accepted free products for review because I thought that this might influence them. How things have changed. Pretty much all reviewers now receive all items for free.
> All of you who regularly watch Youtube ecig related reviews will have noticed that there is no small amount of competition/friction/love/hate/cooperation/collaboration between reviewers. Apart from the Europe/USA divide, there are cliques and divides which one can pick up.
> ...



I am not sure about him to be honest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (3/1/18)

*Jai Haze(Hardware)*, OBS threatened him and his family and he still gave their tank a good review...bad mouthed the company of course.

*Ambitionz Vapor(Hardware) 


Northern Cali Vapers (Juice) *The most honest juice reviews I have ever come across.

*DJlsbvapes*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/1/18)

1. Geekay Vapes
2. The Vaping Biker
3. Mike Vapes (not for honesty but generally has the review out before devices are out so can get an early look) 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreP80 (4/1/18)

Jai Haze finds faults, which is good to know before you spend money on a device, and he is entertaining(K1000 review, lol)
Ambitionz for his honest opinions, althought not too technical
Mike vapes for the early reviews
Heathen because he's Irish 
Indoorsmokers for the odd chance of winning a giveaway
Rip Trippers, because I saw his reviews first while I was still trying to get off stinkies, and got a good idea of what to go for vape wise
Suck my mod, calm level headed decent presentation of products, and his videos taught me how to build and wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (4/1/18)

i basically only watch about 2-3 reviewers.
Grimm Green - he and I kinda think alike. Oh Great, ANOTHER Chinese dual 18650 box... WHOO HOO!
Mike vapes - probably the best build tutorials for any Atty..

The local guys i watch, coz they're local, and they're honest. (local is lekker)

Jay Haze is cool, but is he way too critical?? are all the products really as bad as he makes them out to be? #dropRDA
Tripp Ripper is a total tool, and i am convinced he sold out years ago. the only thing he said the last two years that i trusted, is that he lost weight due to a bet.

the rest, i have no real need to watch regularly, as i get a good lot of info from my "Regular Channels". only if I'm unsure about something will i extend my searches to the rest of the reviewers.

My biggest concern nowadays is that everything being released is so evenly matched, that every review is subjective, there is no more "this is total garbage, stay away" reviews anymore, so is it worth watching reviews, for the reviews? or should you just watch reviews to see up-close, and make up your own mind as to a product?

but, this is all subjective and you should make up your own mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (4/1/18)

I didn't do all of those things and I don't think I would.I get my reviews right here on this forum from people that still use their products and that goes along with tips and tricks.
I am going to miss a few names if I start mentioning,but I must say that @Timwis did a review here last week on a squonk mod.and I asked him a few questions and he answered all of them even the questions I didn't ask. so ecigssa rocks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (13/1/18)

I find Jay Haze a hyper critical, egotistical moron. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NickT (13/1/18)

Grimm Green 
Twisted 420 (I know there’s a lot of hate for him, but his clumsy building helped teach me a lot seeing as I am as clumsy)
Suck My Mod
Vaping Bogan.

RIP Trippers makes me want to buy a ticket to the States and assassinate him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (13/1/18)

Only one I trust is Mooch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BubiSparks (13/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I take them all with a pinch of salt but the two I do trust most are Kzor, Phil Busardo and Mark Todd.



LOL @Rob Fisher - Though I agree with you, it seems you mentioned 3 (THREE) reviewers here. I'm about your age and the brain is also getting a little slow these days, but at least I can still count

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/18)

BubiSparks said:


> LOL @Rob Fisher - Though I agree with you, it seems you mentioned 3 (THREE) reviewers here. I'm about your age and the brain is also getting a little slow these days, but at least I can still count



I'm very old!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (13/1/18)

I only trust *Rip Trippers*. His reviews are always accurate and unbiased. Best reviewer out there.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jm10 (13/1/18)

zadiac said:


> I only trust *Rip Trippers*. His reviews are always accurate and unbiased. Best reviewer out there.



Not sure if sarcasm??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/18)

jm10 said:


> Not sure if sarcasm???



It sure is!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (13/1/18)

One thing about Rip is he gets to say in 10 minutes what others say in 30 minutes. As with any reviewer, I take what he says as his opinion and alwys compare with other reviews if I'm looking for something.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (13/1/18)

I also compare with other reviews. I mainly watch to get a better idea of how whatever I’m looking for works and the rest, I take with a pinch of salt.

At the moment, I like KZOR and Suck My Mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (8/6/21)

jm10 said:


> Not sure if sarcasm???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes Jimmy. Uncle Z was making a jokie jokie

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (8/6/21)

Good morning Zadiac

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (8/6/21)

Stranger said:


> Good morning Zadiac



Good.....well I'm only seeing this now, so good afternoon Stranger!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (8/6/21)

@zadiac You told me that all you wanted was a good morning to put a smile on your face. You did not specify a time when you wanted the good morning, so to me that classifies as any time.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (8/6/21)

Stranger said:


> @zadiac You told me that all you wanted was a good morning to put a smile on your face. You did not specify a time when you wanted the good morning, so to me that classifies as any time.



Right you are and it did put a smile on my face, so thank you for that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (9/6/21)

zadiac said:


> Good.....well I'm only seeing this now, so good afternoon Stranger!!


Now I need to point out a slight issue here. @zadiac, you took three years to respond to jm’s post, surely @Stranger ’s error can be forgiven.

Good morning, regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/6/21)

seeing that @zadiac revived this old post for us... 

I trust Jai Haze for some funny drama
I trust Rip Trippers for a lot of shouting and bullsh!t
I trust Vaping With Vic for a lot of detail (not always related to the product he is reviewing though)
I trust KZOR for a honest take on it
I trust The Devil Vaper for NO bullsh!t
I trust The Vaping Bogan for a lot of swearing and some beer

The rest I'll just watch if I am looking for detail on something specific, included but not limited to Tod's, Mike Vapes, SMM, Grimm Green, etc etc...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/21)

I have to go with @KZOR . The fact that he is into MTL now is a big plus for me.
And if something is crap he will tell you it is crap. I love his honesty in his reviews.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/6/21)

I Trust @KZOR 's opinion on gear and when it comes to MTL I have a very similar vaping style to @Timwis and he's not been wrong on a single piece of gear that I've acquired on his recommendation. I have no desire to ever watch Jai Haze. I enjoyed Bogan's videos, but haven't watched them in ages. Apart from Kzor's weekly lives that I try not to miss, I rarely watch any reviewers on You Tube anymore.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (9/6/21)

Kzor and The Bru

and Timwis

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (9/6/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I Trust @KZOR 's opinion on gear and when it comes to MTL I have a very similar vaping style to @Timwis and he's not been wrong on a single piece of gear that I've acquired on his recommendation. I have no desire to ever watch Jai Haze. I enjoyed Bogan's videos, but haven't watched them in ages. Apart from Kzor's weekly lives that I try not to miss, I rarely watch any reviewers on You Tube anymore.


If you PM me we can finalise payment arrangements!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## THE REAPER (9/6/21)

@KZOR for the win honesty is the best policy. And Thursday nights at 20:00 for a bit of fun and everything else you can think of chatting to the locals love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/6/21)

Timwis said:


> If you PM me we can finalise payment arrangements!



At the risk of having to head on over to the "apology" thread, my mind was only thinking YT reviewers while I typed up my response, sorry @Timwis! Even though I don't respond to every review you do, I do log it away in the archives of my mind of a go-to to go read up again if I am looking for something specific. Always to the point with every detail covered, no need to guess what a device is like with your reviews. Keep 'em coming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (9/6/21)

I am old enough, sarcastic enough and cynical enough, sometimes even jaundiced enough not to trust any reviewers or influencers .............................. or any one actually.

Liking them is a different matter altogether. I like Timwis because he lives in Bolton and often gets bitten by dogs, both of these things make me laugh. I like KZOR because he is a Saffer with a funny accent and there is always a smirk hiding just in the corner of his face, look carefully it is always there. I like Rob Fisher but there is something fishy about him ... and I like Todd, any one brave enough to go on you tube and proudly display his workplace as a shed deserves a "like"

Am I bothered if any one likes me, in the words of SIR Billy Connolly ..... not a jot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (9/6/21)

Stranger said:


> I am old enough, sarcastic enough and cynical enough, sometimes even jaundiced enough not to trust any reviewers or influencers .............................. or any one actually.
> 
> Liking them is a different matter altogether. I like Timwis because he lives in Bolton and often gets bitten by dogs, both of these things make me laugh. I like KZOR because he is a Saffer with a funny accent and there is always a smirk hiding just in the corner of his face, look carefully it is always there. I like Rob Fisher but there is something fishy about him ... and I like Todd, any one brave enough to go on you tube and proudly display his workplace as a shed deserves a "like"
> 
> Am I bothered if any one likes me, in the words of SIR Billy Connolly ..... not a jot.


You nailed @KZOR , very true

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (9/6/21)

Raindance said:


> Now I need to point out a slight issue here. @zadiac, you took three years to respond to jm’s post, surely @Stranger ’s error can be forgiven.
> 
> Good morning, regards



True, but I haven't been on this thread for a long time, so I never saw it, so I decided to respond anyway. I don't see @Stranger's post as an error, I don't mind that it's after noon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/6/21)

Now we all know the story of Rip Trippers being bitten by a radioactive cockroach and turning him into Superbloke when he sees his kids....




But can someone tell me when Jai Haze turned into Jackson Galaxy from My Cat From Hell.....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (10/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now we all know the story of Rip Trippers being bitten by a radioactive cockroach and turning him into Superbloke when he sees his kids....
> 
> View attachment 231815
> 
> ...


My wife loves My Cat From Hell and the Steve Cash (RIP) vids with Sylvester! Dear diary is legendary!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/6/21)

When I started this thread almost four years ago I gave the following list (not in order of preference):


The Vaping Biker
Vaping with Vic
Geekay Vapes
Todds Reviews
Pegasus Vaping Academy (Richard Ng)
Mike Vapes
Vapor trail Channel (Tony B)
Kzor 
Geeky and Peg no longer do reviews and I no longer watch The Vaping Biker or Todd.

Things have changed during the last few years. The only reviewers I now trust are
@KZOR and @Timwis . I watch several others but mainly to see the devices. DJLsb Vapes is great for the technical stuff.

@KZOR has even offered to allow people to try his kit out so that you can make up your own mind and not waste money on something you regret buying later. What other reviewer would go to these lengths?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (10/6/21)

As i mentioned before because i don't watch reviews of things i might get the chance to review myself i watch very few but i do watch the odd @KZOR review and his wing it because there isn't an ego behind a camera just a vaper sharing his thoughts!

Just a tip for what's it's worth i am about to buy the Bishop MTL RTA and when i went to Naturevape to price it up i found on the product page (if you scroll down) the store owner does a review of most products and apparently has a weekly show, anyway i watched his review and it was just my cup of tea, just down to earth with no drama!

https://naturevape.co.uk/products/bishop-mtl-rta-by-ambition-mods?variant=39344662151342

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## zadiac (11/6/21)

I mostly watch review from:

Matt from SMM
Vaping with Vic
DJlsbvapes

Can't stand Jai Haze an don't trust the others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)

@Rob Fisher for HE gear and advise on Dani's and Dvarw's
@KZOR for honesty and BLIMEY
Bogan for fun and Blotto's
Jai for calling a spade a ''fkn piece of shxt'' and I like Bree
All the old timers here that helped me on my journey so far - thank you .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

